# Car Graveyard, August 2009



## Mimble (Aug 31, 2009)

Found by Faz, who is wonderful and amazing and clever and my future husband 
It's very nicely next to a public footpath, but you wouldn't know to look at it.
The chap who owns it is a little odd and also paranoid after some thugs set his barn on fire, so I'm not saying where this is. PM me if you're interested.
There's not as many cars as there used to be, but this could partly be 'cause they've sort of crumpled into the undergrowth. 
It's a pretty place though 










































Anyone for a boat?


----------



## james.s (Aug 31, 2009)

Ace! That boat looks almost seaworthy. Nice find


----------



## Mimble (Aug 31, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 31, 2009)

cracking little find! nice one faz  love the old tractor and the mobile canteen


----------



## Mimble (Aug 31, 2009)

Isn't he fab? Actually, aren't I fab too?


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Is that mobile canteen a Chevrolet P30 Step VAn???


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the mobile canteen .... great find!!

Wish I could PM lol


----------



## Mimble (Aug 31, 2009)

Landie, I think it is. Was very cute!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 1, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Wow! Is that mobile canteen a Chevrolet P30 Step VAn???



looks like one, the rear arches have a square cut to them, pretty sure the other ones had round arches 
but there is a chrome grill laying in front of it if it belkongs to that then could be a dodge step van


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 1, 2009)

Its be a LHD if it were either stepvan.


----------



## Mimble (Sep 1, 2009)

Just found these two


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 2, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Its be a LHD if it were either stepvan.



dodge had a panel van in the uk also marked up as renault/saviem aswell dont forget


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 2, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Actually, aren't I fab too?



no, not really...


----------



## Potter (Sep 2, 2009)

Great find.

Love that with the inflated innertube hanging on the tractor.


----------

